
Moon 1.1.0 – Golang web framework - huoy
https://github.com/huoy/moon
======
huoy
Started this project a while ago and it's starting to take shape a bit :) It's
a simple framework for Go that implements webpack with HMR and some other
useful things for rapid prototyping and SPAs.

